# Spiele mit einer "WTF"-Story



## KartoffelxD (24. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag 
Ich suche Spiele, welche eine wirklich krasse Story haben, wie zum Beispiel Bioshock I., The Last of Us.... 
Also welche wo man am ende wirklich denkt, "WTF, was ist da gerade passiert!"

Es können neue Spiele sein, für'n Pc oder auch alte für'n PC oder PS2..
Da ich demnächt eine Xbo360 bekomme, könnt ihr auch dafür welche nennen..


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Da wären:
BioShock Infinite, Half Life-Serie, Portal, Portal 2, Heavy Rain,  Red Dead Redemption, Mass Effect Trilogie, CoD Black Ops I, Halo Reihe


----------



## Fexzz (24. Juli 2013)

WTF hab ich beim Ende von Mass Effect 3 defintiv gedacht.  Die Reihe ansich ist aber sehr gut storymäßig, kann ich für Sci-Fi Fans nur empfehlen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2013)

Prey, Amnesia, Doom,


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Juli 2013)

Silent Hill, Bioshock, dead Space vllt. und Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon


----------



## jamie (24. Juli 2013)

Bioshock II ist dahingehend das Beste, das ich ich gespielt habe.
Das neue Tomb Raider ist zwar nicht so WTF aber doch recht atmosphärisch.
Deus Ex: Human Revolution ist unheimlich fesselnd.
Kane and Lynch 2 macht auch atmosphärisch was her (besonders durch die ungewohnte Handykameraoptik).
Zusammennfassend: Bioshock II: krasse Story und Atmosphäre, Deus Ex: Human Revolution auch. kane and Lynch 2 und Tomb Raider von der Story nicht ganz so stark, trotzdem atmosphärisch.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

Saints Row , hat sogar zwei WTF-Enden. Eig. ist das ganze Spiel ein großer WTF-Moment.


----------



## jamie (24. Juli 2013)

@Monsjo: WTF ja, wirklich stark ist die Story aber nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> @Monsjo: WTF ja, wirklich stark ist die Story aber nicht.


 
Wurde ja nirgends gesagt. 

Wie wäre es mit Penumbra?


----------



## jamie (24. Juli 2013)

Naja, er sagte wie z.B. Bioshock 1. Von daher...


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

Mir fällt grad noch Kotor ein.


----------



## KartoffelxD (24. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Naja, er sagte wie z.B. Bioshock 1. Von daher...



Ne mit Bioshock I. meinte ich eigendlich das Neue  vielleicht etwas doof abgekürzt 

Schon mal danke für die ganzen Antworten..

@Robonator hat Doom ne gute Story? Hab den dritten teil hier rumliegen, aber noch nicht gespielt...


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2013)

Zock es mal an, am besten Uncut  Ist halt auch eher n Horror-Shooter aber ziemlich nice


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (24. Juli 2013)

Mir würde da noch Batman Arkham City +Arkham Asylum einfallen, bei Arkham City ist auch das Ende ein einziger WTF-Moment :3
Ansonsten kann die Story bzw. das Geschehen für viel Verwirrung sorgen.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Mir würde da noch Batman Arkham City +Arkham Asylum einfallen, bei Arkham City ist auch das Ende ein einziger WTF-Moment :3
> Ansonsten kann die Story bzw. das Geschehen für viel Verwirrung sorgen.


 
Ich fand die Story ziemlich vorhersehbar.


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juli 2013)

Evtl. noch Bayonetta .. und für ganz hartgesottene die MGS-Reihe, wer da noch durchsteigt ist zu beneiden


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (24. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich fand die Story ziemlich vorhersehbar.


 
Inwefern?


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Inwefern?


 
Das XYZ am Ende stirbt und vorher ZYX killt damit Batman leiden muss. blabla


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2013)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Evtl. noch Bayonetta .. und für ganz hartgesottene die MGS-Reihe, wer da noch durchsteigt ist zu beneiden


 
Ist gar nicht mal so schwer  Aber ja die Story von MGS ist richtig geil


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (24. Juli 2013)

Uncharted 1+2+3, Risen 1!!!, das Pietsmiet Spiel^^ Chaos AIF Deponia alle Teile, Edna bricht aus+ Harveys neue Augen, AC2


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (24. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das XYZ am Ende stirbt und vorher ZYX killt damit Batman leiden muss. blabla


 
Hmm ok, ich meine speziell das doppelte Spiel von yxc, das hat mich überrascht, weil ich nicht mit abc gerechnet hatte. Ich habe die ganzen Comics auch nie gelesen


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

Sieht auch jeder anders.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (24. Juli 2013)

ups doppelpost. Vielleicht hat mich auch die Atmosphäre so in ihren Bann gezogen, dass ich mir um die Story keine GEdanken dazu gemacht habe^^.
Und vergiss nicht die Kämpfe im Stil Scarecrow/Hutmacher. Das wären imo so WTF-Dinger


----------



## Hiazu (24. Juli 2013)

Catherine hat auch ein paar gute WTF Momente


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (24. Juli 2013)

ULTIMA 9!!!!!!
GEIIIILLL


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

Sucht mal auf YouTube nach: iBlali Flop Games

DAS sind WTF-Games haha


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

Es geht nicht um Flopgames sondern um WTF!-Games.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da wären:
> BioShock Infinite, Half Life-Serie, Portal, Portal 2, Heavy Rain,  Red Dead Redemption, Mass Effect Trilogie, CoD Black Ops I, Halo Reihe


 

Portal ist zwar ein wunderbares Spiel, aber die Story war nun wirklich zu keiner Zeit überraschend. Also zumindest mir war am Ende des ersten Levels eigentlich klar wie die Story ausgeht. Das tolle an dem Spiel sind doch eher die gut gemachten Rätsel und die wirklich geniale Atmosphäre mit den witzigen Kommentaren der Computerstimme. Aber einen wirklichen WTF Moment hatte ich in dem Spiel nie.

Bei Halo das gleiche, wirklich überrascht wurde man da doch auch nicht ? Da fand ich Crysis 1 überraschender. Oder Assassins Creed. Beide Spiele haben Momente in denen die Story völlig auf den Kopf gestellt wird, ähnlich wie z.B. in Tarantinos "From Dusk Till Dawn".


Wirkliche WTF Erfahrungen... Ich könnte hier jetzt einige Filme nennen bei denen es diese WTF Momente gibt, aber bei Computerspielen kann ich hier wohl als Anti-Singleplayer kaum mithaten ^^

WTF-Filme:
From Dusk Till Dawn
The Boondock Saints (Der blutige Pfad Gottes)
Die Ritter der Kokosnuss (Eine endlose Aneinanderreihung von WTF-Momenten)
Django Unchained
Van Wilder (Party Animals - wilder geht es nicht)


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

MIr fällt noch The Walking Dead ein. 
Das erste und einzige mal das ich bei einem Spiel geweint habe.


----------



## biosmanager (1. September 2013)

Öhm:

Postal 2

Da hab ich permanent nur "WTF" gedacht.

Spiele mit seltsamen Stories und Enden:
Darkest of Days ( Kennt das jemand? Ich finds genial  )
Dear Esther
Fahrenheit
GTA EOLC
und dann halt Saints Row, vor allem Teil 4


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. September 2013)

Duty Calls ist richtig abgedreht.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (5. September 2013)

Als klaren Mitstreiter in der Kategorie haben wir "Beyond Good and Evil"! Ein mega-geiles Spiel, wo die Story teilweise echt traurig und mitreißend ist.


----------



## Sasori (5. September 2013)

Spec Ops The Line


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2013)

Arma 2 Eagle Wing mini Kampagne


----------

